# Tearing down jd 3010



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We are breaking down the engine again in our JD 3010. Over the last 3 years we have had problems with this engine. Bought tractor at a sale and when we got it home we found water in the oil. Had a former John Deere mechanic tear down and we got a short block from deere and then proceeded the rebuild, sent injection pump out new injectors new oil pump water pump , tried to do it right. Lasted about 300 hours and balancer box went out, so tore into it again the rebuilt balancer box that deere sent was not with specs so machine shop fixed that and mechanic again fix ed and put back toghther. each time we had terrible oil seepage when not running the tractor hard. Secound time we had mechanic break in on his dyno. Well after about 60 hours on engine we had in shop to check front hydro pump and started to look at why oil seepage. Pull injectors and check 3 had poor spray pattern, pulled head and sleevesare scoren waht looks like who ever put piston in did it putting piston in. Looks like at some point pistons were hitting injectors and top of a couple saleaves seemed to higher than top of block. Another reason why we want to start doing more work in our shop. I am not a great mechanic but I do have a very good certified diesel mechanic on the payroll, and he knows how I want things done.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I concur. If you want something done right, do it yourself. There are far too many people out there claiming to be "mechanics" that do more harm than good.

However, respectfully, given the situation, unless you're attached to the machine I would've scrapped/sold it just to rid myself of the hassle.

Good luck getting her fixed! Make use of your good hired hand, they're hard to find these days.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

JD 3010 was not one of Deere's best tractors. Lot of improvements in the 20 series. I have a 3020 that I've been using it for years without any issues. I'd also scrap the 3010 and move on to the 40,50 or 55 series tractors. My experience with 50 series John Deere has been extremely good, in fact, my 4450 is probably one of my favorite tractors except for maybe my restored John Deere 630. My uncle traded in a perfectly good JD 630 for a brand new JD 3010 and that was a big mistake as it was a train wreck. Most 4010s were great tractors but had a 6 cylinder engine versus the 3010 4 banger with the balancer. Maybe you could find something else to repower it, like a used 3020,or combine engine. Probably not what you want to hear but you could have bought a 4230 for about what you got in that 3010.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I need a running 3020 engine. Anyone know what other JD equipment used the same engine?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

My 3010 is pretty nice, tranny was rebuilt by deere before I bought it and shifts really sweat. Not like all the other sychro's i have had that would grind if you didn't get in just right, usually 5th gear or which ever gear was used the most. And yes I have way too much money in a tractor I bought for $3500. It does have a 3020 block. It is a great raking or tedding tractor.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a JD 2010 also, which makes the 3010 look like the best tractor ever made. LOL JD 2010, now that is one of the poorest John Deere tractors ever made.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob M said:


> I have a JD 2010 also, which makes the 3010 look like the best tractor ever made. LOL JD 2010, now that is one of the poorest John Deere tractors ever made.


Salesman at a local JD dealer years ago asked one day if I knew what 2010 meant. Told him no I didn't. He says 20 days in the shop 10 days in the field! LOL


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Bob,

Don't feel too bad. We have an old 560 IH, and that thing required a headgasket every other year. last time the dry sleeves were cracked, so we had an IH mechanic work on it....... Well, he said the glow plugs were bad, the clutch was shot, the T/A was no good, yada, yada, yada...... It has a few hundred hours on the expensive rebuild, and it's blowing bubbles between the head and block again....... I know what that means. We've got so much $$$ in that tractor there is no way we can afford to use it, or sell it...... 

Rodney


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob, I disagree with some of the others. I've got a 3010 narrow front that has a lot of hours on it and runs like a top. My hired guy loves that tractor. It planted 400 acres of corn this year with him behind the wheel. You know what's in the tractor now, it will turn out in the end. By the way, they are great pulling tenders and wagons. Persevere!


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I think this 3010 is a very nice tractor and we will get it fixed, it is the one in the pics of the tractor stands.


----------



## HeavyRevy (Jan 18, 2014)

Father in law has a 62 - 3010 that was majored in 1975. At that time it was fitted with an M&W Turbocharger. Four years ago it sheared a key in the countershaft in the transmission. Since the countershaft is the last part to be removed from the transmission we went through everything. New axle bearings, seals,clutch, etc. To this day it still has not had any engine work done. You can't beat it for a rake tractor or on a small square baler. Run all day on just a few dollars of fuel. They are nice made machine.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been around several 3010's and currently have a 61 model diesel. They are a nice tractor. Don't listen to the folks telling you to scrap it.  I have a hard time even imaging that!  They are a great all around tractor that still earn their keep!

The down falls are the balancer, which JD used throughout he 3020s, and the relative lack of power. A good G, 70, 720 or 730 would plow an average 3010 under.

Super handy and easy user though!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Dad was raised on 2 cylinder tractors and still remembers the first "new generation" he saw in the field. It was a 3010, came roaring over a hill and the farmer did a downshift at the end of the field spins the steering wheel like nothin, grabs another gear and is gone over the hill just like that! Why who would wanna be in such a hurry? Didn't think too much of that. Well he went on to own quite a few, including a 3010.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dad bought a 3020 10 years ago and it blew up a fews back. Rebuilt, resleeved went threw whole motor. Never had an issue since. An absolute joy to run, and on barely any fuel at all.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey guys It seems that the balancer is shot in my 3020 engine and after phoning around they appear somewhat scarce. If anyone know where i can buy one i would appreciate the lead. If i can find one i'll be able to rebuild this engine. Ray


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ray, try Don's Tractor Salvage in Beattie, Kansas. Number is 785-353-2581. He sells parts for 2510- 4455 tractors.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You could also try Jensales at 800-443-0625. They not only sell manuals but also engine parts.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Those balancers were put in the the cast iron housings because 4 cylinder engines are inherently out of balance. In order to counteract this, Mother Deere put eccentric weights in the housing that were driven off the camshaft and spun twice the speed of the engine. This speed helped negate the vibration of the engine. The bushings holding the weights usually crack, fail and come loose. One other problem can come from the oil pump/ camshaft drive gear. This gear can strip and cause engine failure because of no lubrication. It is located behind the oil pressure regulator housing on the block. Just 4 bolts to take out and check. Mike


----------

